# Styrofoam?



## SusanneK (18 Feb 2022)

Hi!

I'm going to create my first aquascape and wonder if I should use styrofoam under the big rocks to be sure my aquarium does not crack of the weight? 
I have bought a lot of soil to place the rocks in, but perhaps that is not enough?

Susanne


----------



## GHNelson (18 Feb 2022)

Hi 
You can use styrofoam, some scapers use platic egg crate!




hoggie


----------



## SusanneK (18 Feb 2022)

Thanks so much for your answer!
I have never seen a plastic egg crate so I try the styrofoam then!


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (19 Feb 2022)

SusanneK said:


> Thanks so much for your answer!
> I have never seen a plastic egg crate so I try the styrofoam then!


You can buy it from “aquatic” sites OR in a hardware store in the lighting section. It’s purpose commercially is for light diffusion with tube lighting. It’s what I used on the bottom of my tank as well to disperse the weight. It will be cheaper at a hardware store


----------



## Jaseon (19 Feb 2022)

I used styrofoam once never again.


----------



## KirstyF (19 Feb 2022)

I’ve used styrofoam under larger rocks but I would advise you only use under heavier pieces. It wants to float so it can make its way up from under soil, lighter rocks etc. 
Also, for the same reason, do a thorough job of clearing up any bobbles that come away during cutting, moving around.


----------



## Stu1407 (21 Feb 2022)

Coming from the marine hobby, I always use egg crate. Nice and stable, easy to cut to size and distributes the weight of the hardscape across the bottom of the tank.


----------



## FrankR (24 Feb 2022)

I used to have a saltwater aquarium. I tried styrofoam, as an underlay for live rock, and it made my life so difficult.  I didn't want to use egg crate, so I used an acrlylic sheet. Worked just fine.
The other option would be a piece of yoga matt.


----------



## dean (13 Mar 2022)

If it was me I’d put some sort of shock absorbers under the egg crate small pieces of cork bark or foam on each corner and in the meddle 
Or even the the little silicon door stoppers used on cabinets 
So if something dropped on the egg crate it wasn’t sitting directly on the glass therefore the shock wouldn’t transfer to the glass 
Or am I overthinking it as usual 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

